# Simplicity System 4108 mower, worth fixing up?



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a Simplicity mower that I got from a friend of mine for nothing. He used it at his cabin, but it started shutting off when he was mowing and he finally couldn't get it to start. I haven't tried doing anything with it yet, but I am wondering if it even pays to fix it up. Its a mid 70s model IIRC and seems to be in pretty good shape otherwise. The paint is still there, some minor rust, but nothing major. It will need a battery as he saved it for the other used rider he bought to replace it. I can do all the repair work, but I just don't know if it pays to spend the time or money on it. Do they have any retail interest? Are they a decent tractor? Any known issues to look for? I am more versed in Ariens and MTD tractors, so this one is new to me.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

The 4108 is/was a good solid machine but worthiness is hard to determine if the engine is not running. The mowers produce a superb cut. The condition of a machine is highly subjective. There is a lot of plastic on that tractor which is hard to replace if needed. Photos might help.


----------

